

Moonlight 2 Released - felixmar
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Dec-17.html

======
Tichy
"We worked with Microsoft to make sure that Moonlight was available to
everyone on Linux and BSD."

Why doesn't Microsoft just open source Silverlight? Much as I applaud the
energy and work of the Moonlight developers, I personally would have a lot of
difficulty with donating my time to do a multi-billion-dollar corporation's
job.

~~~
lrm242
Do you feel the same way about MySQL, Java, or Eclipse, for example? Why is it
so bad that a group of developers are motivated to port a commercial product?
And why is the reaction "MS should do this" instead of "Thanks MS for helping
out".

I just don't get the animosity around Mono and Moonlight. Those guys have
balls, and they're doing great work to bring a set of technologies and tools
to Linux. Why is this in any way bad? And please leave the IP poisoning
arguments at the door--those have been thoroughly addressed and that horse has
been beaten to a bloody pulp.

~~~
zokier
It's just strange that MS uses its resources, both directly and indirectly, to
help Mono/Moonlight when it just could opensource (parts of) .NET/Silverlight.

~~~
andrewl-hn
Patents or some other intellectual property rights might be an issue.
Opensourcing a product of that scale can be very complicated. Java comes to
mind, for example. It took Sun about two years from the initial announcement
to a completely opensource release of JDK.

------
jasonlbaptiste
On my phone so I can't search thoroughly yet. Does this mean netflix
silverlifht drm is dealt with?

~~~
zokier
Miguel says "It is very unlikely that we will get PlayReady DRM on Linux."

